# Anyone own a Silver B14 SE in Shavertown, PA



## nemui_panda (Aug 22, 2004)

Just saw it on Pioneer Ave. Had a huge NISSAN_Shift sticker on the back and a checkerboard flag thing on the side in dark blue... Didn't sound or look like anything else was done but I dunno. Just curious if theres a B14 GA16 enthusiast in the area.

Edit: Oops and I posted in the wrong forum... sorry haven't been here in a while. Mods move me please!


----------

